
The Colorado Genebank That Keeps Foods from Going Extinct - ohjeez
https://newfoodeconomy.org/seed-banks-biodiversity-preservation/
======
georgecmu
I wish this article provided more context. Apart from the Svalbard facility,
there are more than a 1,000 seed banks [1] around the world. Interestingly,
but not surprisingly, the world's first, and for a long time largest seed
collection isn't mentioned in either article. A heroic story [2] associated
with that collection is worth knowing.

[1] [https://www.agprofessional.com/article/update-
worlds-15-larg...](https://www.agprofessional.com/article/update-
worlds-15-largest-seed-banks)

[2]
[https://www.rbth.com/blogs/2014/05/12/the_men_who_starved_to...](https://www.rbth.com/blogs/2014/05/12/the_men_who_starved_to_death_to_save_the_worlds_seeds_35135)

------
dang
URL changed from [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/inside-
colorad...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/inside-colorado-
vault-keeping-your-favorite-foods-going-extinct-180968430/?no-ist), which
points to this.

------
always_good
I wonder if they can sell me some Pepsi Blue.

~~~
nitrogen
Though this comment alone may not add much to the discussion, I'd like to use
it to point out how ridiculous and subtly manipulative headlines are getting
-- using second person pronouns, tenuous emotional connections, faux mystery,
etc. When does it end? And no mention of the phrase "seed bank"?

 _Edit: the original headline was "The Colorado vault that keeps your favorite
foods from going extinct"_

~~~
always_good
Yeah, puts you in kind of a dumb state of mind where you click in and go
"honeybee semen? Not one of my favorites, you don't know me."

The headline substantially waters down the mission of the program.

